# E-tec 25 horse possible in July!



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Just called down to Becks marine here in Jax to inquire about the price of a new motor~ she said no one knows for sure but evinrude/ johnson is going to be releasing a 25 horse E-tec sometime in the near future!  WHOOOO HOOOOOOO



can you say new gheenoe with a New ETEC? NICE~   ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Got me excited for a second and then I started thinking.........






What will they charge?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

my guess is 3,500.00



but will power tilt and trim be an option? :


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

well mabey 4500 for remote?



L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

1st link that I found.

http://www.wmi.org/bassfish/bassboard/boats_motors/t90165.htm

Submitted by Josh (24.216.163.101) from ILLINOIS on 1/2/2007 4:39:00 PM

Why do the motor companies only make their 2 strokes down to around 70 hp or so . I fish many 25hp limit lakes and see 4 strokes just doggin down the lake . The way I see it someone with a 25 needs all the get up and go they can get . I thought that the manufacturing costs might by why but 4 stroke costs more any way . A few companies are offering efi in their 25 4strokes why not in a 2 stroke .

1. 1/2/2007 6:12:00 PM Submitted by Jeff Emens (74.230.0.243) from AL says Big difference in EFI and DFI You'd probably have to pay a minumum of 7-8 grand for a DFI 25HP. You have alot more costs involved in the technology. The only similiarities between EFI and DFI are the last two letters in their names.

2. 1/2/2007 8:50:00 PM Submitted by Josh (24.216.163.101) from IL says what is the price for a 4 stroke ? I have only been told that the fours are much more expensive . I have no intention of getting one so I have no fisrst hand experience in the matter . What is the price difference in big motors 2/4 stroke ?

3. 1/2/2007 9:44:00 PM Submitted by seahorse (68.205.129.239) from AL says technology downsizing E-TEC is the only DFI engine technology that can economically be scaled down for smaller motors. The factory has already shown a single cylinder 3hp engine using E-TEC principals showing that it can be done. Be patient, there are already 20-30hp models close to production, with smaller models getting close. The factory is very close-lipped about new products, just be patient.

Opti needs exta hp and room under the cover for an air compressor, along with air injectors and the required fuel injectors. The alternator has to be large enough to provide power at idle speeds and above to run the parts, plus charge the battery. All those parts would make a bulky expensive low hp engine.

HPDI motors need a belt driven high pressure pump with also takes up room under the motor cover, adds weight and expense. They also use 100 volts that has to be generated to operate the special high-pressure fuel injectors. Again, the expense for needed parts would be high.

4. 1/3/2007 6:21:00 PM Submitted by the arch (68.47.3.228) from GA says i was told by a dealer that just came from a factory meeting bomb is going to have small e-tecs in the 9.9 and 25 range in 2008.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

MY DEALER HERE IN JAX SAID THERE FISCAL YEAR STARTS IN JULY!!!!!!!


so figgure in 5 months the small 20-30 horse E-Tec's could be a possibility!  



L.R.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

I hope u guys don't get toooo crazy about 25hp e-tec's, just take your time and let the customers buy it to see if there is any plms or recalls, so u don't waste your money in first year in production. AC wants to get rid of e-tec to have a yamaha 4-stroke for a good reason. So let the people buy it and see how it goes, it's been great then buy it! I love my yami 25hp so far cuz I know it's been around for long time! If I were you, wait! Lets see what happend to the motor first!


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

I like the sound of low horse E-tecs but would be a little nervous about buying the first year production run. Merc has a review in the latest edition of Florida sportsman about a new 4- stroke 25hp jet outboard but it's still way heavy.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The dry weight of the etec 40 HP is 109#. 

http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/Engines/Showroom/ProductSpecs.htm?productID=ETEC40

That is less than my current 30 HP. I am curious what a 25 HP might weigh. I would think all shallow water fisherman would be excited to see a high tech 2 stroke being built. 

Wow was I wrong. Its 109 kg or 240 lbs. ................


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Evinrude e-tec acts like a 2-stroke but weight like a 4-stroke somehow. The 2 moving parts with gas, I still can't figure how it works????? I know mercury and yamaha have a lot moving parts but E-TEC with 2 moving parts????


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/ all but the 40hp motors are lighter than ANY of the competitors. and the heaviest weight difference is sub 50 pounds~ (between it and the yammy)


I bet the 25 horse's are the same weight or LESS than a 4 stroke! 


L.R.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

> http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/ all but the 40hp motors are lighter than ANY of the competitors. and the heaviest weight difference is sub 50 pounds~ (between it and the yammy)
> 
> 
> I bet the 25 horse's are the same weight or LESS than a 4 stroke!
> ...


50 yami 2-stroke weights 189lbs compared to 40 E tec 2-stroke.

I got one in my garage and it's inside the crate box. It's 2006 50 yami power trim and tilt. I got it for $2300.00 from overseas. Got one of the best deal I ever done! I got it from the italy and just got it 2 nights ago from orlando airport.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Open the box and make sure it is in there!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

> Open the box and make sure it is in there!!!!


It's all good, I just checked. The motor smell and looks brand new! They can't rip me off cuz my relatives at overseas will kick their azz.......lol


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

www.ed'smarinesuperstore.com has 25 Yammies for 2300


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll pay 4,000 for an e-tec that weigh's in equal to a yammy with power T&T. 




I realy like white motors!


L.R. ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

> I'll pay 4,000 for an e-tec that weigh's in equal to a yammy with power T&T.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rather spend $4000.00 in saving account and rather be proud to own of white motor..........lol


----------

